# Shrimp Breeder/Planted Tank



## Sharp019 (Aug 2, 2010)

So I recently got 10 orange eye blue tigers and I was thinking about setting up a breeder tank for them. I was just curious on what you guys think would be the best filter for this set up? I just want nothing but plants and shrimp. I was thinking maybe a sponge filter for the excellent bio filtration or an internal filter like a Fluval U3. I'm also going to run pressurized co2 in this set up. what do you guys think?


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

In general sponge filters are the way to go in shrimp tanks...no worries of shrimplets being harmed, and all the shrimps like to climb on the sponge and pick at things. Another option is to run an HOB filter with a quality sponge prefilter over the intake. That basically achieves the same effect. An internal filter is much less desirable than either of those two options, as it doesn't provide the sponge surface for grazing and it is a lot harder to cover the intake in a way that makes it safe for baby shrimplets.


----------



## Sharp019 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok cool. I have an aqueon quietflow 20 installed at the moment. my own problem is that it is a wet/dry filter and if i use co2 in the tank that it will dissolve alot of the co2 in the water with oxygen.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

use a sponge filter, you can even get a tea bag and put in some carbon and ammo chips and stick it in the output of the sponge filter so it reduces some of the chemicals


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

Sharp019 said:


> Ok cool. I have an aqueon quietflow 20 installed at the moment. my own problem is that it is a wet/dry filter and if i use co2 in the tank that it will dissolve alot of the co2 in the water with oxygen.


Can you tell me how this filter dissolves co2?


----------



## Sharp019 (Aug 2, 2010)

My filter has a plastic piece that trickles the water down before it is returned back to my tank allowing the water to get into contact with the air, oxygenating it. From what I've read wet/dry filters do decrease co2 levels. Heres a discussion on the same thing. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/equipment/73173-wet-dry-filter-co2-injection-tank.html


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

Ahh very interesting. Thanks.


----------



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

Ya HOB's are generally not a good idea for tanks with pressurized co2. One that is ok is the magnum 250.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Any filter is fine. I suggest putting a media bag over the intake though to prevent shrimplets from being sucked in.

Over time, I've had my colony produce hundreds of shrimplets.
In my breeders without filters running, I find they don't breed as much at all, even though the tanks are fully planted and healthy.


----------

